# I met a wonderful girl!



## Stephan (Mar 8, 2004)

I never thought i'd say this, but after 19 years of loneliness cause of SA, i've finally met a sweet girl. She actually asked me, still have no clue why , if I wanted to go out saturday night, and well, not going into details, that night became the best night of my life  . 
She seems really understanding about me not having a girlfriend before her, maybe because i met her at an equivalent site to this one, but for europe.

before this weekend i had hardly ever kissed a girl even, so i guess this shows there's hope for all, you just need a little luck 
I'll see her again today, hope she won't break my heart any time soon, because she just restored my faith in life :banana


----------



## Tommy1 (Sep 26, 2006)

Thats great!!  

Where is that site?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

thats great man, I was asked once but said no I learned that we must take risks.


----------



## Christian (Oct 5, 2006)

YAAAAHOOOOOO!!
I'm soo happy for ya man!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Way to go!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

congrats, man! you're lucky


----------



## TheContrary (May 2, 2006)

.


----------



## red_reagel (Nov 21, 2006)

Awesome!!! I am really happy for you. That's really great that you found someone who understands you. (I think we'd all like that very much)

Still, congratulations!


----------



## Tania (Jan 8, 2005)

Awww I'm so happy for you both :banana


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

ah that's great man, oo I've noticed there are many newfound couples lately.


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

That is so wonderful. :squeeze I wish you only happiness. 

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

Happiness! :banana


----------



## Stephan (Mar 8, 2004)

aw  thank you guys and girls, you're the sweetest :yes 

I wish you all happiness as well, and I hope that among those who of you who still seek a girlfriend/boyfriend, some of you will be braver than me, and not wait for others to ask you.


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

I find those who actually wish happiness on others are the ones who will truly find it. :yes

You deserve happiness. Don't ever beat yourself up on not asking her out, first. It's not about that. 

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

congratulations.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

red_reagel said:


> Awesome!!! I am really happy for you. That's really great that you found someone who understands you. (I think we'd all like that very much) Still, congratulations!


I agree! Congratulations.


----------



## infinite_time (Jul 18, 2005)

Aww that's great! You give the rest of us hope


----------

